# Google maps offline. anyone know how to keep it from accessing data?



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there a way to set Google maps to offline mode without shutting off my mobile data or going in airplane mode?

I downloaded my area to make it available offline and it works great of I go in airplane mode but this isn't ideal. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I use Mobiwol on my Android, it lets you choose to block data, wifi or both on each app and service running on the phone


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've saved substantial amount of data after using NetGuard app. Google Map traffic was consuming more bandwidth than Uber app for sure.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got it working offline with netguard.

Thanks


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I've saved substantial amount of data after using NetGuard app. Google Map traffic was consuming more bandwidth than Uber app for sure.


_*Thank you *_for mentioning NetGuard here. I've always had the problem where, whenever I'd use Maps with cellular data access blocked through my cellular provider's app (my local area map is stored for offline use), a popup warning message covered the top part of the Maps screen. Using NetGuard instead, the problem is gone!

One thing though, for anyone else who tries it: If Maps doesn't appear in NetGuard's apps list, go to Settings, then under Advanced Options, enable "Manage system applications".

Thanks again!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RichR said:


> _*Thank you *_for mentioning NetGuard here. I've always had the problem where, whenever I'd use Maps with cellular data access blocked through my cellular provider's app (my local area map is stored for offline use), a popup warning message covered the top part of the Maps screen. Using NetGuard instead, the problem is gone!
> 
> One thing though, for anyone else who tries it: If Maps doesn't appear in NetGuard's apps list, go to Settings, then under Advanced Options, enable "Manage system applications".
> 
> Thanks again!


I meant to come back and post how do it but I forgot. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

NetGuard app was working fine for couple of days. Now all of a sudden voice prompts on directions come off and on.. When it disable the app there's always voice. Any ideas?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> NetGuard app was working fine for couple of days. Now all of a sudden voice prompts on directions come off and on.. When it disable the app there's always voice. Any ideas?


In offline you don't get voice on all the turns, I don't know why... I hate that doorbell sound but ...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> In offline you don't get voice on all the turns, I don't know why... I hate that doorbell sound but ...


Yup... That chime annoys the hell out of me...

Here's my findings on stopping it and getting general voice directions.

On Sunday, I started the app in my driveway. Since I was in my driveway, I was still on my wifi network. I got a ping almost instantly, so google maps loaded and downloaded the trip.

I noticed as I drove away, the wifi eventually dropped off and switched to data mode. The firewall stops google from accessing data and it switched into offline mode, but still kept talking, no chime!

It didn't say street names anymore, but it did say "turn left in 300 feet" etc.

At one point, I quit maps instead of just switching apps and when it came back up, the annoying ding was back.

So, my theory is this... Start maps while on your wifi and do a quick search for something near your house, or a gas station or something... Then DO NOT QUIT GOOGLE MAPS.

When you head out to drive, it should still talk to you.... I *think* that is how it worked.

I'm on android, samsung galaxy s6... Test my theory and see if it works for you.

I'm gonna try it again tomorrow when I go driving.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Yup... That chime annoys the hell out of me...
> 
> Here's my findings on stopping it and getting general voice directions.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I get the voice for partial trips too, but I haven't been able to figure out what causes it to toggle between voice and dings...I'm getting used to the dings.
Also, sometimes it breaks through the firewall, I have to force shut maps and restart it in order to have it go offline.

I have a galaxy 4 at the moment, I ordered a new one 7edge but had to send it back... I should have the new one Wed.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Just wanted to stop back and update everyone on this whole voice/chime theory.

I repeated my "do a quick search on wifi and leave the app running" trick Tuesday night, and it worked again!

No annoying doorbell and basic voice commands all night without using data!

Try it and report back...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Also, when using the Mobiwol firewall, if you make a call, it will crash and running apps get full access again.

Just something else I noticed.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Just wanted to stop back and update everyone on this whole voice/chime theory.
> 
> I repeated my "do a quick search on wifi and leave the app running" trick Tuesday night, and it worked again!
> 
> ...


I tried too... I got voice directions part of the time but at some point it switched to the door bell. I'm not sure when or what happened to make it change. If I figure it out I'll post .


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Also, when using the Mobiwol firewall, if you make a call, it will crash and running apps get full access again.


While I prefer Mobiwol's feature set, its firewall always shuts off a few minutes after I turn it on. (One of the front-page reviews on Google Play said the same thing.) I emailed their support about it 9 days ago but, there's been no reply.

So, I'm using NetGuard to block Google Maps from using cellular data access.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RichR said:


> While I prefer Mobiwol's feature set, its firewall always shuts off a few minutes after I turn it on. (One of the front-page reviews on Google Play said the same thing.) I emailed their support about it 9 days ago but, there's been no reply.
> 
> So, I'm using NetGuard to block Google Maps from using cellular data access.


On my phone, if I'm on WiFi or don't have netguard on when maps first starts I have to force close maps then restart it in order for it to stay in offline mode. It still somehow manages to break through the firewall from time to time. I'm not sure what causes it yet, I really wasn't paying attention but I will now.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

My theory is still holding true.

I might try NetGuard to see if it crashes less


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Regarding NetGuard, I've noticed it sometimes blocks Wi-Fi traffic even though I have the rule saying to allow. After disabling/enabling the program, works again. No crashes using the app luckily.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Regarding NetGuard, I've noticed it sometimes blocks Wi-Fi traffic even though I have the rule saying to allow. After disabling/enabling the program, works again. No crashes using the app luckily.


I'd rather deal with the crashing if that's the case


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Yup... That chime annoys the hell out of me...
> 
> Here's my findings on stopping it and getting general voice directions.
> 
> ...


When I start off on WiFi with maps, and then go to data Maps somehow connects to my data. Are you sure you're offline when you do it this way?

I don't know what I did different but I haven't heard that doorbell in about a week. I've used less than 1/2 the data too!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Yup, when it's offline there is a little icon next to the minutes remaining during navigation of a circle with a lightning bolt thru it (similar to the surge icon, see circled area below)

My theory is still holding true for me, AND my wife...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I was just making sure. I've been getting voice directions for a week or so now, weird I didn't do anything different.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't like how it doesn't give the address though, it just says point on map. I have to switch to the U app to see the address


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I don't like how it doesn't give the address though, it just says point on map. I have to switch to the U app to see the address


Yeah, that part does suck...


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm getting used to doorbells... lol


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I'm getting used to doorbells... lol


That sound makes me wanna kick a baby...

Right. In. The. Face.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I was just making sure. I've been getting voice directions for a week or so now, weird I didn't do anything different.


Just noticed I get voice directions in certain part of town, usually core downtown. While in other places the voice disappears. I've a feeling this might be due to the fact I've saved multiple maps of the core city. I'll be testing by saving other maps as well. Regardless this app has saved tonnes of data for me.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Reviving this old thread.. I just found an old phone with Android 4.2.2 ... Saved the offline map and tested Google Map in airplane mode.. Surprisingly no doorbell Sounds! Voice directions all the way.. Will keep testing.. I might just use this phone as a GPS substitute.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Reviving this old thread.. I just found an old phone with Android 4.2.2 ... Saved the offline map and tested Google Map in airplane mode.. Surprisingly no doorbell Sounds! Voice directions all the way.. Will keep testing.. I might just use this phone as a GPS substitute.


I meant to reply to this a while ago. Shortly after my last post the doorbell stopped, and I've had voice directions ever since. I didn't do anything different or change any settings, it just stopped.

Every once in a while i get two different voices on the same trip, its weird. I updated my phone last week, and no doorbell with the new one either. I had a samsung Galaxy 4 i now have a Galaxy s7.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I meant to reply to this a while ago. Shortly after my last post the doorbell stopped, and I've had voice directions ever since. I didn't do anything different or change any settings, it just stopped.
> 
> Every once in a while i get two different voices on the same trip, its weird. I updated my phone last week, and no doorbell with the new one either. I had a samsung Galaxy 4 i now have a Galaxy s7.


Yeah, same...

Since last update, its always voice for me too, no trick needed anymore!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Yeah, same...
> 
> Since last update, its always voice for me too, no trick needed anymore!


I guess Google likes babies...



lyft_audi said:


> That sound makes me wanna kick a baby...
> 
> Right. In. The. Face.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice to know the voice is back now .. Now I'm gonna use the spare phone without sim card exclusively for GPS and dashcam..


----------

